# OK GUYS & GALS!  WHAT DID YOU GET FOR CHRISTMAS?



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2016)

Lets hear it folks!

I got a vortex, and a sous vide machine!

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 25, 2016)

I asked for a Weber Smokey Mountain 14".  Case convinced me I needed one! LOL

AND there just so happens to be a package under the tree thats just about the right size. 

I wanted a smaller unit to use when making dinner for just the 2 of us.  

....My oldest son has asked for my mini...  Guess that thing turned out to be a family heirloom!! 

I'll keep ya posted after I unwrap that gift!  Keeping fingers crossed and hoping being a good boy wasn't a waste of time. b


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 25, 2016)

IMG_5029.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Dec 25, 2016






Sous vide here.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

RTIC 65 cooler. 

Pietta 1858 New Army .44 cal black powder pistol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> I asked for a Weber Smokey Mountain 14".  Case convinced me I needed one! LOL
> 
> AND there just so happens to be a package under the tree thats just about the right size.
> I wanted a smaller unit to use when making dinner for just the 2 of us.
> ...



So the real question is how you gonna break that nee


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Pietta 1858 New Army .44 cal black powder pistol


 Another type of smoker!  Nice


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 25, 2016)

20161225_100029.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 25, 2016





Sausage stuffer!!


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So the real question is how you gonna break that nee


As always, I am open to your suggestions brother.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Another type of smoker!  Nice



Yep it's going to be fun!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> As always, I am open to your suggestions brother.



Veggie burgers?


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 25, 2016)

Some rather large baking sheets to use for pressing my* Landjaeger,*   (guess she got tired of me using the ones from the house), and I also got a *7 bone Prime Rib* to cook - only cooking 1/2 of it since there is just 2 of us here.

HT


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 25, 2016)

Since my other thermometer give out I ben wanting a new one and I guess being good this year worked out. I got a Thermoworks Smoke have already tried it out and it is great. Before I had a Maverick but like this a lot better.

Warren


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Veggie burgers?


Ummm...  I would. But last time I ran a vegetarian through my grinder it clogged up something awful.  

What is your second thought on the matter?


----------



## link (Dec 25, 2016)

DirtSailor2003 I think we (Me)may need to see a picture of this new pistol.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

link said:


> DirtSailor2003 I think we (Me)may need to see a picture of this new pistol.



As soon as it arrives I will!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 25, 2016)

IMG_4596.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Dec 25, 2016






I have an rtic 65 dirtsailor. It's awesome your gonna love it. Mines always in the truck full of beer. 













IMG_4548.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Dec 25, 2016





It's large, as you can tell in this pic with this years buck. two person carry when it has a few cases of beer and ice in it. Kinda makes me think I need a rtic 45 so I can move my beer easier.


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 25, 2016)

I got an Old Country Brazos and a new apron!

This is my first stick burner so will have lots to learn and will probably hound y'all 'til your ears drop off!













Old Country Smoker1.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Dec 23, 2016
__ 1


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> IMG_4596.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the 45. It is perfect for beer. When I sold my camper last year I needed to come up with better coolers. I bought the 45 and used it for food and used my cheap Coleman for beer. The 45 worked okay for 3 days of food, but for longer trips needed more room. 
The 45 will be beer and the 65 is going to be for food. 

I picked up the 65 on sale Black Friday for $145 shipped. That was $35 less than I paid for the 45! 

Picked up two of the 32oz tumbler cups for the wife and I too at the same time. Both cups with multiple lids straws handles were $14.99 total!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 25, 2016)

$145??? Wow that's a great deal! I saw them on sale a few weeks back for $175 and that's the cheapest I've ever seen them.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 25, 2016)

rabbithutch said:


> I got an Old Country Brazos and a new apron!
> 
> This is my first stick burner so will have lots to learn and will probably hound y'all 'til your ears drop off!
> 
> ...


Nice, that will be fun.


----------



## rob g (Dec 25, 2016)

Another Anova sous vide machine here


----------



## stinkybunny (Dec 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Veggie burgers?


Hey, we don't use that kinda language around here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I got a new mortar and pestle along with a gift certificate to Mountain Rose Herbs. I need to order to make my rubs and I can buy in bulk there.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2016)

I must have been pretty good.  I got a Foodsaver vac seal and an ice cream maker.  Perfect.  Oh I almost forgot--a new machete too.

Gary


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 26, 2016)

How can you go wrong with a machete?!?!?


----------



## phatbac (Dec 26, 2016)

My wife got me a chicken stand for smoking whole chicken, she got me a chicken hanger for drumsticks and wings, and she got me Darth Vader heat resistance gloves!

My Sis in law got me a BBQ apron with lots of pockets and a bottle opener!

My Brother got me a WSM cookbook

My Mother in law got me a blender

My parents loaded me up with Redskins stuff. i now have Redskins duct tape. i am not sure what i will do with that but its nice to have!

I am well loved it looks like!

Happy Holidays,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> I must have been pretty good.  I got a Foodsaver vac seal and an ice cream maker.  Perfect.  Oh I almost forgot--a new machete too.
> 
> Gary



That machete isn't a machete! It's a Champagne saber!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 26, 2016)

Thermoworks's smoke.  Wife said "as if you really needed another thermometer" knowing I already have 3 Maverick 732's.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Thermoworks's smoke.  Wife said "as if you really needed another thermometer" knowing I already have 3 Maverick 732's.



How many smokers do you have Craig? Your wife does know you need at least one therm per smoker right?


----------



## seenred (Dec 26, 2016)

Here's what Santa brought me:

I got a little folding table that's the perfect size and height to use next to my gravity fed smoker and my kettle:












IMG_0339.JPG



__ seenred
__ Dec 26, 2016






Got a new SS roasting rack:












IMG_0344.JPG



__ seenred
__ Dec 26, 2016






A SS wire basket...I'll use this for grilling shrimp, veggies, and smoking wings:












IMG_0347.JPG



__ seenred
__ Dec 26, 2016






A new grill brush:












IMG_0348.JPG



__ seenred
__ Dec 26, 2016






A pair of Weber coal baskets for my kettle:












IMG_0350.JPG



__ seenred
__ Dec 26, 2016






Been wanting one of these for a while...a weed burner torch...I'm gonna use it for a turbo charcoal starter  :th_violent5:












IMG_0352.JPG



__ seenred
__ Dec 26, 2016






And a set of GrillGrates searing grates, cut to fit my kettle.  I used a set of these in my old pellet grill and really liked the sear they put on a steak:












IMG_0354.JPG



__ seenred
__ Dec 26, 2016






Overall, Santa was probably better to me than I deserved!

Red


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 26, 2016)

Damn red! That's a nice Christmas!


----------



## seenred (Dec 26, 2016)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Damn red! That's a nice Christmas!



Thanks brother!  Yeah, Santa must have thought I was a very good boy this year!  :yahoo:

Red


----------



## tropics (Dec 26, 2016)

Looks like everyone has some nice goodies.

I got the new slicer,camera,Kitchen Aid 

And to spend time with my kids in Ma.

Richie


----------



## tomlc (Dec 26, 2016)

Santa brought me a Vollrath 9qt chafer, 4 "bradley" racks, a new vacuum sealer, 20# of A-Maze-N pellets, a humongous prep pan, a full-length apron and a new rifle. Life is good.


----------



## tripleq (Dec 26, 2016)

And here is what happens when you don't leave hints.... VERY detailed hints!













20161226_154110.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Dec 26, 2016


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 26, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Veggie burgers?
> ...



That really made me laugh!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 26, 2016)

Ya know. I get so much stuff during the year i told my wife and kids i didnt need anything.

But i did get my feets up in the recliner and some sippin whiskey.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a food saver vac sealer and some extra bags.  A nice shirt for work, a new hoodie, nice blanket some movie gift certificates and a lot of Christmas treats to eat!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 26, 2016)

What kind of rifle tom?


----------



## timberjet (Dec 26, 2016)

2 bags of match light and another crock pot, that makes 4. Anybody need any crappy charcoal?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 26, 2016)

Lol! Krampus visited timberjets house!


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 26, 2016)

Where are the ducks?!?












IMG_2291.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Dec 26, 2016


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 26, 2016)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Lol! Krampus visited timberjets house!


Match light charcoal? Yeah, he was a baaad boy!


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 26, 2016)

Some of the highlights... 













IMG_2307.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 26, 2016


















IMG_2321.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 26, 2016


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 26, 2016


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 26, 2016





And the oven that this goes with along with a stainless steel pizza peel and a pizza cook book.  

We have a small immediate family, so me, my wife, dad, and sister spoil the hell out of each other on Christmas.   I can't wait to play with all my toys.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 26, 2016)

nepas said:


> Ya know. I get so much stuff during the year i told my wife and kids i didnt need anything.
> 
> 
> But i did get my feets up in the recliner and some sippin whiskey.




I agree with this...      :yeahthat:


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 27, 2016)

These are kind of tough to start out with, definitely  recommend an IT of at least 205.

When the internal temperature is reached, sauce and enjoy.

I might try them with my new Anova Sous Vide machine also!













Socks.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 27, 2016


















Anova.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 27, 2016


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 27, 2016)

I got an incredibly well-made cover for my MES 30:













61hoIl2SQ-L._SX355_.jpg



__ johnmeyer
__ Dec 27, 2016






Classic Accessories 55-046-042401-00 Hickory Heavy Duty Square Smoker Cover, Large

I previously owned the cover made by Masterbuilt. It is really, really badly made and didn't last six months. This one is about as well-made as a cover could be. I'm very impressed, and will no longer have to worry about water getting into the electronics or into the power cord junction box if I leave the smoker out in the rain.

P.S. Just saw the power cushion socks in the post just before this one. I used to buy great Head cushion socks at Costco. They quit selling them about a year ago. However, after much searching, I found the same exact sock, but under a different name, selling on Amazon:

Power Cushion 2 pack

I highly recommend these.


----------



## disco (Dec 27, 2016)

Sounds like a prosperous Christmas.

My brother and his family chipped in and got me a slicer:













DSC07632.JPG



__ disco
__ Dec 27, 2016






I is way too generous but I will repay them with bacon, etc.

I also got this towel that made laugh out loud. I don't know whether to be honoured or insulted but I have to admit I like it!













DSC07633.JPG



__ disco
__ Dec 27, 2016






Disco


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 27, 2016)

I got lots of KBB charcoal, a ABT grilling rack, nice bottle opener, and 10 1lb bags of natural wood grilling pellets of assorted flavors.  I don't know how to incorporate them into my WSM smokes, I use lots of chunks, but what do I do with pellets?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> I got lots of KBB charcoal, a ABT grilling rack, nice bottle opener, and 10 1lb bags of natural wood grilling pellets of assorted flavors.  I don't know how to incorporate them into my WSM smokes, I use lots of chunks, but what do I do with pellets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buy a tube smoker from Todd at Amaze N Smokers and start cold smoking!


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Buy a tube smoker from Todd at Amaze N Smokers and start cold smoking!


Will do Case!  I will have to research some cold smokes, I only know about cheese, and I'm not a fan.  Thanks for the suggestion.

Mike


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 27, 2016)

My sister lives in AZ.

She sent me a box full of peppers and fresh oregano.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Peppers-Oregano.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 27, 2016


----------



## birdman080 (Dec 28, 2016)

I asked for an 18.5" WSM and got a 14.5" WSM. First and foremost... I am happy and thankful for what I got and for being able to spend time with my sister and parents. Now, I need to either figure out how to cook on the 14.5" or take it back for the next size up. I have done a lot of reading on cooking on the 18, so it can't be too much different on the smaller one..... Can it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 28, 2016)

Birdman080 said:


> I asked for an 18.5" WSM and got a 14.5" WSM. First and foremost... I am happy and thankful for what I got and for being able to spend time with my sister and parents. Now, I need to either figure out how to cook on the 14.5" or take it back for the next size up. I have done a lot of reading on cooking on the 18, so it can't be too much different on the smaller one..... Can it?


I have both the 18 and the 14. I use the 14 more than the 18. In fact I typically use it 2-3 times a week. The 18 I use 3-4 times a year. The only issue you will have with the 14 is trying to fit a whole packer brisket or full racks of ribs on it. Which can also be a challenge with the 18 at times.

As for using them they both work the same. For everyday smokes you'll burn less fuel with the 14. It's a little rock star of a smoker. I wouldn't trade mine for anything, not even a 18.


----------



## birdman080 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you. I appreciate the advice


----------



## smokesontuesday (Dec 28, 2016)

Jen and I decided to put the focus on the kiddos and agreed that we weren't buying each other anything over $20 this year. Don't know if anyone less had made this kind of deal with their significant other before but yeah that worked.

I got a Lodge Cast Iron Reversible Griddle from my kiddos. I got to open this one Christmas Eve because Connor (our 5 year old) informed me that he wouldn't tell me what it was but it is black and heavy and I was going to use it to cook pancakes for him Christmas morning. He was right on all counts.

I got a $200 Cabela's gift card from my wife who seems to have either a hearing or memory issue. I'm thinking a sausage stuffer is probably going to find its way home after my next trip to Cabelas. Any favorites or recommendations available at Cabelas?

I have selective hearing too so it worked out. I would hate it if she had felt guilty for not getting me a gift since I made her a mother's ring that she designed and drew up in her design pad but hadn't told me about yet. The surprise on her face was worth the scolding I got for ignoring the no gifts conversation as well as snooping, as she put it, in her design book.

My parents bought me a Parrot AR 2.0 quadcopter. I'm unsure why since I've never expressed any interest in drones but it seems pretty cool. Dad has a tendency of buying my brother and I stuff that he wants but can't convince my mom he needs. I have the feeling this is one of those purchases. I haven't had much time to play with it but it looks like it'll survive the crashing it'll take for Connor and I to learn to fly it.

We're not going to do Christmas with the in-laws until this weekend but I'd lay good odds I'll get a coat. I've gotten a coat 14 of the 15 years they've been my in-laws. The only year I didn't get a coat I got a North Face hoodie and vest. I wear shorts in the snow, what little of it we get in Oklahoma. My wife has tried to explain to my mother in law for years that it isn't a lack of a coat I like that keeps me from wearing one. There's a disconnect there. I just keep returning coats year in and year out. It has become a game at this point.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 28, 2016)

My wife and I decided to keep it real simple this year because it was just going to be the two of us for Christmas.  I was blessed with a layoff in February and a decent severance package, so I decided to write a novel.  I wanted it done by the end of the year.  I finished the first draft on 12/27, yesterday.  That was my gift to me.  Now comes all the detail work.   

At one point in the novel, the protagonist, a woman, uses the most luxuriously soft towels she's ever felt.  When my wife read the chapter with the description of the towels she said 'Oh my god, I want those towels!"  Well, she got them, wrapped for Christmas.  In addition to a few little things, I also gave my wife a die-cast model of a WWII Torpedo Bomber, the Navy plane her father flew.     

There was another chapter in the book where the protagonist is introducing a main character to the complex experience of well crafted, single malt scotch.  After reading that chapter my wife wrapped a bottle of Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or, a twelve year scotch aged for two years in Sauternes casks.  It will last me for years because I drink so little with each sip. 

My wife, who never drinks straight liquor, asked me what makes it so special.  I taught her how to properly drink it neat so all the elements caress her taste buds, lasting long after the each swallow.  The look on her face was amazing as she understood for the first time the experience a quality liquor can offer.  That look of hers was as great a gift as the scotch itself.   

Additionally, she also got me a set of silicone baking sheets and a stovetop, 9 cup Bialetti Moka pot (espresso maker).

Nothing smoker or grill related this year.  I'm pretty set in those areas.


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 28, 2016)

Awesome Ray!


----------



## seenred (Dec 28, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> My wife and I decided to keep it real simple this year because it was just going to be the two of us for Christmas.  I was blessed with a layoff in February and a decent severance package, so I decided to write a novel.  I wanted it done by the end of the year.  I finished the first draft on 12/27, yesterday.  That was my gift to me.  Now comes all the detail work.
> 
> At one point in the novel, the protagonist, a woman, uses the most luxuriously soft towels she's ever felt.  When my wife read the chapter with the description of the towels she said 'Oh my god, I want those towels!"  Well, she got them, wrapped for Christmas.  In addition to a few little things, I also gave my wife a die-cast model of a WWII Torpedo Bomber, the Navy plane her father flew.
> 
> ...



What a great story Ray!  Is there a chance your novel will be published?  I'm a voracious reader...I'd love the chance to read it!  

Congrats on finishing that novel!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 28, 2016)

SeenRed said:


> What a great story Ray! Is there a chance your novel will be published? I'm a voracious reader...I'd love the chance to read it!
> 
> Congrats on finishing that novel!
> 
> ...


Thanks Red!  I will definitely self-publish the novel once I finish the detail work.  My test readers have given me great feedback, the best being "I couldn't put it down!"  They only had about 1/3rd of the book. 

I've been writing for decades; stories I share with my wife.  When laid off I took one of her favorite stories and turned it into the novel. 

Writing has been a fun experience.  The plot and characters, twists and turns have been central in my thoughts since February.  Imagine watching a continuous mental movie, 24/7, where you could change the script or scenes at will, making improvements.  I often woke up and headed right to the computer.  Some question I had about the plot, or some plot hole I missed, would be right in front of me as soon as I awoke in the morning.  I could go back and change a couple words, or add a sentence, and everything would gel. 

At times I felt like the book was writing itself.  Even though I had an outline, I'd be writing a scene and some character or action would spew out my fingertips, appearing on the monitor.  I'd look at the words and say, "Why the hell did you write that?"  Several chapters later I'd need that character and scene to tie the plot together!     

I'll keep you posted Red.  Now, back to what folks got for Christmas!


----------



## icyhot (Dec 29, 2016)

I got a new 28 Blackstone griddle,a new grinder,and a new all Stainless stuffer. Now I just gotta get busy making some sausages


----------



## mkriet (Dec 29, 2016)

My Christmas was full of smoking accessories.  I got a thermapen, heat resistant gloves, an AMNPS tray, some summer sausage casings,  wood chips, a ginormous meat cleaver, and a pretty cool bbq t shirt that my sister in law custom made for me. 













20161229_075942.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Dec 29, 2016


















20161229_080930.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Dec 29, 2016


















20161229_080010.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Dec 29, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 29, 2016)

mkriet said:


> My Christmas was full of smoking accessories. I got a thermapen, heat resistant gloves, an AMNPS tray, some summer sausage casings, wood chips, a ginormous meat cleaver, and a pretty cool bbq t shirt that my sister in law custom made for me.


OK then! Show us some meat on the table.

J/K... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 - Awesome gifts for you, have fun


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 29, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> Thanks Red!  I will definitely self-publish the novel once I finish the detail work.  My test readers have given me great feedback, the best being "I couldn't put it down!"  They only had about 1/3rd of the book.
> 
> I've been writing for decades; stories I share with my wife.  When laid off I took one of her favorite stories and turned it into the novel.
> 
> ...



Please keep us all in the loop, Ray!  Sounds like something I'd like to read as well.


----------



## mkriet (Dec 29, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> OK then! Show us some meat on the table.
> 
> J/K... :biggrin:  - Awesome gifts for you, have fun   Thumbs Up



I have summer sausage, snack sticks,  and smoked cheese in my future this weekend


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2016)

Picked up my Christmas present today. Cabelas has been holding it for me. It's a two hour drive one way so I had to wait until I was going that way. 

Fortunately it's between the beach and me and I'm now at the beach! 

Pietta 1858 New Army black powder pistol. This is going to be fun! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## link (Dec 30, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Picked up my Christmas present today. Cabelas has been holding it for me. It's a two hour drive one way so I had to wait until I was going that way.
> 
> Fortunately it's between the beach and me and I'm now at the beach!
> 
> ...


That looks like a lot of fun indeed. I am a bit jealous. Enjoy yourself and be careful.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 30, 2016)

I got a week off from work and a new MES40 Gen1 to begin my smoking adventures!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years! :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2016)

link said:


> That looks like a lot of fun indeed. I am a bit jealous. Enjoy yourself and be careful.



Thank you! 

No worries, we've been shooting BP since I was a young sprout! 

We have a group here that meets up once a month to shoot. 

I only have the reproduction guns. Most have the real thing.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 31, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I only have the reproduction guns. Most have the real thing.


I used to shoot skeet back in the 60s and for holiday fun everyone would bring in their antiques. We set up chairs at each of the eight stations, with a gun on each chair. When it was your turn, you'd pick up the gun, load it and shoot. I always worried about it, however, because the old man told me that old metal castings were sometimes brittle, and the chamber might crack. I then got very worried. Also, we had a lot of misfires with these ancient guns, and there is nothing more unnerving than having a loaded gun that is stuck, and trying to unload it.

So, I too would go for the reproductions.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 31, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No worries, we've been shooting BP since I was a young sprout!
> 
> ...


LOL Bought my first one back in 1977.  And bought a Walker last year. KaBoom!!

Great fun.  Thats an awesome piece Case.  A different way to make smoke! b


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> LOL Bought my first one back in 1977.  And bought a Walker last year. KaBoom!!
> Great fun.  Thats an awesome piece Case.  A different way to make smoke! b



They are fun to shoot! I like the Walker and will at some point add one to my collection. 

Not sure when I'll get to shoot this one. We're looking at highs in the teens all week. Lows in the negatives. I need a heated shooting shack!


----------



## boomerangg22 (Dec 31, 2016)

I got a new desktop computer and pair of slippers. Nothing in the smoking world though,.


----------



## hb99 (Jan 15, 2017)

I purchased a new Ovation guitar, but I took it back last week.  The more I played it the less I liked it. Sticking with my Applause 12 string for now.


----------



## brekar (Jan 16, 2017)

Got myself a Winchester Model 90 pump with an octagon barrel that shots .22 shorts for $150 bucks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looking at getting a Lee-Enfield Mk4 no.1 .303 British, or Rem 11-48 in 16 gauge next. Nothing new on the smoker or smoking gear


----------



## phatbac (Jan 17, 2017)

As I previously mentioned in this thread one of my Christmas gifts was a chicken drumstick and wing hanger. I used it a few weeks ago but i had difficulty getting the pics off my phone. now i have them off my phone and i can show it off a little.













chickhanger1.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jan 17, 2017


















chickhanger2.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jan 17, 2017


















chickhanger3.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jan 17, 2017


















chickhanger4.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jan 17, 2017






Its nice to have a wife willing to buy you smoking toys!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 18, 2017)

A chicken drumstick and wing hanger?  Never heard of it.  Gotta have one!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 18, 2017)

A utility cart for the MES

A Smoky Joe for a WSM mini build

A cast iron tortilla press

A large industrial injector

Now I wish I would have asked for a black powder pistol...

Still like to find a Thompson .45 Patriot to go with my Seneca rifle of the same caliber. FUN!


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jan 19, 2017)

HB99 said:


> I purchased a new Ovation guitar, but I took it back last week.  The more I played it the less I liked it. Sticking with my Applause 12 string for now.


Never been an Ovation fan. I'll stick to my 1972 Yairi Alvarez 12 string and my Taylor T5 for acoustics.


----------



## hb99 (Jan 19, 2017)

I hear you. It all depends how it feels and sounds to the player. I've had a dozen or so acoustics in my 40+ playing years. Most got damaged, some stolen. I had my Kamen Matrix since 1981, but it got killed just before Christmas. I have a badly damaged American made Ovation Balladeer 12 string in the closet. It'll cost at least $700 (just for the parts) to get it fixed, bridge pulled off and tore the hell out of the top, needs a complete new face. I may get it repaired someday, who knows. I played a really nice playing Alvarez 12 string a couple of years ago in a pawn shop in Hawaii.  They couldn't tell me the year so I countered with "then how do yo know what it's worth?" They wanted over $600. for it, but I didn't want it to get damaged on the flight back home.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 18, 2017)

HB99 said:


> I hear you. It all depends how it feels and sounds to the player. I've had a dozen or so acoustics in my 40+ playing years. Most got damaged, some stolen. I had my Kamen Matrix since 1981, but it got killed just before Christmas. I have a badly damaged American made Ovation Balladeer 12 string in the closet. It'll cost at least $700 (just for the parts) to get it fixed, bridge pulled off and tore the hell out of the top, needs a complete new face. I may get it repaired someday, who knows. I played a really nice playing Alvarez 12 string a couple of years ago in a pawn shop in Hawaii.  They couldn't tell me the year so I countered with "then how do yo know what it's worth?" They wanted over $600. for it, but I didn't want it to get damaged on the flight back home.


Yeah. I've played $3k+ acoustics that felt terrible (most Martins out of the box) and $150 dollar ones that were wonderful. It's all down to the craftsman who made it that day and the person who sat it up after the fact. My wife's Laguna 3/4 Lil' Brat is still the best feeling guitar I've ever seen and played new out of the box and it's a <$250 guitar. If it weren't a 3/4 scale guitar I might have had to "borrow" it permanently. Whoever set it up at the factory has a real love for guitars.

I've only had 5 acoustics in the ~10 years I've been playing. I have my starter guitar an Epiphone AJ-100CE, a 1939 National Style O Resonator that was my grandmother's, my Taylor T5 Koa, a Laguna LG300CE (my upgrade from my starter guitar), and my Yari 12 string that was a gift from a very dear friend who passed away almost 4 years ago.

I have everything from ~$200 to ~$2.500 guitars and the one that fits me best is the Laguna that was ~$300. I love all of them but if I'm just chilling and playing it's the Laguna that comes out of its case.


----------



## lancep (Mar 29, 2017)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Yeah. I've played $3k+ acoustics that felt terrible (most Martins out of the box) and $150 dollar ones that were wonderful. It's all down to the craftsman who made it that day and the person who sat it up after the fact. My wife's Laguna 3/4 Lil' Brat is still the best feeling guitar I've ever seen and played new out of the box and it's a


----------



## russmn (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow guys!! Making me pretty jealous! I don't know the last time my wife bought me something for Christmas or any time lol 10 years and no gifts! Maybe next year I should be looking for an upgrade for Christmas !!! Haha haha I buy her stuff like crazy ... lol


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 30, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Sooo jealous of the national, that's one I've always wanted. The mrs got me a cool cigar box forChristmas last year that I dig a lot. This year, however, she got me a vac sealer! I've been using the s#&! Out of that thing.


The National is my baby. It is 78 years old and I'm the third owner. Grandma bought it from a guitar player/instructor in Pryor in 1951 or '52 for $25 when she wanted to learn to play. My dad was born in 1953 though and she never learned. It was under the bed upstairs in the guest room wrapped in a sheet as long as I can remember until I started playing guitar and she gave it to me. 

I can't imagine why the original owner was willing to part with it because it was obviously loved. It had been played so much, previous to me having it, that the fret board is worn in such a way that you can almost tell what chords were played the most. I've toyed around with the idea of restoring it with a new fretboard but it still plays well and it just gives it so much character I can't make myself do it. I did have to put a new cone and biscuit bridge in it because the original had been crushed somehow in the years of transporting it around. I also replaced all the felt around the cone when I did it because what was there was basically dry rotting away. Other than that and strings it is 100% original.


----------



## lancep (Mar 30, 2017)

That's awesome! If it still plays well I'd probably leave it alone as well. I've had the chance to play a few from that era but could never swing the thousands of dollars they were going for.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 30, 2017)

LanceP said:


> That's awesome! If it still plays well I'd probably leave it alone as well. I've had the chance to play a few from that era but could never swing the thousands of dollars they were going for.


I really want a National Triolian Mandolin from the same period to match but I can't swing the price tag either. They just didn't make many prewar.


----------



## tktplz (Dec 17, 2017)

I bought, this year for myself for Christmas an *MES 30 *SS front door, small window, 1st gen smoker and a really nice refurbished FoodSaver Vaccum Sealer. With 18 rolls of 11 inches by 16 foot for a total of $193.47 for everything to my door. Had to pull the trigger. So far 1-19.4 lb. brisket and 2-10 lb. pork shoulders. Both turned out excellent with instruction from the forum and the search tool.  Very happy starting a new to me hobby.


----------



## tsonka (Dec 19, 2017)

Bought this for myself ... Benelli Super Black Eagle 2


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, as we all know, we can hint and hint, but the spouses never get us what we want so we just have to get it ourselves.
I bought the Huntrite No. 12 grinder from Northern Tool $69.99, and some 8" and 11" Weston vac bag rolls from Sportsman's Warehouse during a 2 for 1 sale.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 30, 2017)

A got a 12” Smithey!







tsonka said:


> Bought this for myself ... Benelli Super Black Eagle 2
> 
> View attachment 347987


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 30, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Picked up my Christmas present today. Cabelas has been holding it for me. It's a two hour drive one way so I had to wait until I was going that way.
> 
> Fortunately it's between the beach and me and I'm now at the beach!
> 
> ...


You’re going to have a blast with that Case. Black powder is addictive. B


----------



## hb99 (Jan 2, 2018)

I didn't get myself anything yet.  I'm at the stage in my life where all my NEEDS are taken care of and my WANTS list is very short.


----------



## Beanhall (Jan 3, 2018)

I got a AMZTS expandable 12" to 18" and some cologne


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 3, 2018)

I got these for Christmas!  Thank you Santa!


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 3, 2018)

I got a therm pro tp08 (the one I wanted) and a flat top attachment for the Weber gas burner and a meathead book


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 3, 2018)

Al I forgot to ask how's the new hip?


----------



## bobcats110 (Jan 5, 2018)

Uh - I got one of those old looking Atari consoles that has all the games preloaded.
I did get a pair of meat scissors from my Mom.


----------



## hb99 (Feb 1, 2018)

smokesontuesday said:


> Never been an Ovation fan. I'll stick to my 1972 Yairi Alvarez 12 string and my Taylor T5 for acoustics.



I hear you.  I had a Kamen Matrix for over 30 years (purchased in 1981).  It took some time to get used to the round back.  Both of yours sound nice...but I'm a bit of a klutz at times.  With the plastic back I don't damage them as often.  I surely hate dinging nice woods.  LOL!


----------



## hagewood91 (Feb 1, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> IMG_4596.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If you ever get tired of lugging the 65 quart around, my side business is making wheel kits for them. Being a part of the smoker forum, I would give you a discount!


----------

